# Sincere Vaccination question



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

At this point we are dealing with 3000 daily Covid deaths in the US alone.  Throughout the world most countries struggle with overwhelmed hospitals, main street businesses in near wreckage, travel almost nonexistent, children's school experiences that would have been unrecognizable a year ago, and many are largely trapped in our homes.  

What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?  

I ask this question with absolute sincerity.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

It didn't take me long at all.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 10, 2021)

"What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?"

For me I can't give a time yet. I've not decided yet if the risk to me is worth the supposed benefit as the second dose hasn't been given to many people yet. Until several thousand have been given the second dose and time has elapsed to review side effects for it.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?"
> 
> For me I can't give a time yet. I've not decided yet if the risk to me is worth the supposed benefit as the second dose hasn't been given to many people yet. Until several thousand have been given the second dose and time has elapsed to review side effects for it.


So would you guess 3 months, 6 months, a year, 3 years?  Not trying to pin you down, just trying to get a sense of where you're at.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> At this point we are dealing with 3000 daily Covid deaths in the US alone.  Throughout the world most countries struggle with overwhelmed hospitals, main street businesses in near wreckage, travel almost nonexistent, children's school experiences that would have been unrecognizable a year ago, and many are largely trapped in our homes.
> 
> What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?
> 
> I ask this question with absolute sincerity.


Could you  be trying to convince others to make the same decision you make by asking a question that implies that those who don't are not as intelligent as you are?


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> So would you guess 3 months, 6 months, a year, 3 years?  Not trying to pin you down, just trying to get a sense of where you're at.


LOL!  "Not trying to pin you down," while asking a question that pins you down.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> At this point we are dealing with 3000 daily Covid deaths in the US alone.  Throughout the world most countries struggle with overwhelmed hospitals, main street businesses in near wreckage, travel almost nonexistent, children's school experiences that would have been unrecognizable a year ago, and many are largely trapped in our homes.
> 
> What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?
> 
> I ask this question with absolute sincerity.


A long time.

1-2 years minimum, and even with that said, I have my reservations whether I'll get it.

My husband is in the same camp as me.

*Edited to correct my terrible spelling.*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> LOL!  "Not trying to pin you down," while asking a question that pins you down.


No, I'm not.  I was hoping for a sense of what seemed reasonable to her.  Was she thinking a year, maybe more, or just a few months to see if there are numerous problems with allergic reaction.   

@Aunt Marg answered the question with a time frame that she thinks is reasonable for vetting this vaccine. That's what I was asking for.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Could you  be trying to convince others to make the same decision you make by asking a question that implies that those who don't are not as intelligent as you are?


Please don't put words in my mouth or presume motives in my post.  I'm implying nothing about anyone's intelligence, merely asking some questions to gain a better understanding of where people are and why they're hesitant.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2021)

I am not accusing specific post here just ask people to open their thoughts that maybe someone is not seeing the whole picture about this. 

It never fails to amaze me that some who do or are going to do  ( insert behavior/ item here) .................seem to assume there is only one reason others are not aligned with what some view as the "right" way of thinking.    media perpetuates that as well ......telling us that only ignorant wont do ( insert whatever).   Seems like group think mentality.

In a zoom meeting at work a co-worker said there are two types of people those desperate for a vaccine the those whom need to be "re-educated" ............needless to say that went over like a lead balloon ........the boss pulled him off the call to talk with him.
Perhaps if ALL people thought exactly the same you might get a solid answer......    


Do some Honestly believe that  the only Reason is  people scared of a rushed process? 

Perhaps that many "experts" have been wrong more then once in this thing has some thinking this is not the best move.  There have already been problems and deaths with some from the first shot ..

Perhaps others KNOW their own situation........... like being allergic to many items commonly used in many vaccines.... Perhaps they HAD the disease already so why do they need a shot...... if natural immunity response does not last ....then why would this vaccine last?     We simply DO not know how many many have had this already with mild so no symptoms. 

As we have now been told it is mutating quickly perhaps the vaccine which was designed for version #1 .....does not work on #2 or #3 ? 
I am sure I missed more reasons or ideas of why a person may not want this shot...... but I do not believe in a one size fits all idea or answer .......


----------



## Judycat (Jan 10, 2021)

May I suggest a crystal ball or psychic. I am neither.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Please don't put words in my mouth or presume motives in my post.  I'm implying nothing about anyone's intelligence, merely asking some questions to gain a better understanding of where people are and why they're hesitant.


The way you word the question is obviously your way of saying, "_What's wrong with yo_u?  _Get with it_." _"What will it take for you to do as I do?"_


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't now really. People are still saying it's a hoax and on a major network YouTube video I watched about cases in California, the comments were awful. People stating it's the same thing every week, over blown, I don't see the evidence, blah blah blah. Really stupid crap.

As someone who gets inches from people known to have (or soon found to have) Covid 19, I got the vaccine. Second one due in just over a week. I don't have 100% faith in it, but I got it.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?



For me personally, I will go by the clinical results because I don't have any personal qualifications to determine vaccine safety and I guess I trust science (at least when it is being suspiciously scrutinized by other scientists). 

The vaccine trials did not rush the part of the process where they test the vaccine on people, the 'operation warp speed' (and the German version too) rushed the financial investment to enable the vaccine companies to be willing to try (reduced the risk of them losing money).  

For the two American vaccines 70,000 people were in the trials.  Half got the real vaccines and half were given pretend vaccination.  Neither of the American vaccines use attenuated versions of covid so they do not have the risk of those type of vaccines (i.e., not like the Yellow Fever vaccine).  The trial volunteers were followed for two and a half months before results were published.
In Pfizer’s Phase III trial, there were 170 total confirmed cases of COVID-19, with 162 of them occurring in the placebo arm (i.e., 8 people who got that vaccine caught Covid anyway). That’s an efficacy rate of approximately 95%.
Moderna’s efficacy rate was approximately 95%, where the number of symptomatic COVID-19 cases in the treatment arm of the trial was only 11 compared to the 185 cases in the placebo arm. While 30 of the 185 cases in the placebo arm developed into a severe case of COVID-19 requiring hospitalization, zero such cases were found in the vaccine arm.
In other news I saw it reported that one of the trial volunteers who got the pretend vaccine died of Covid.

Another factor I use in my own decision-making is my own personal life timeline.  I am getting very close to retirement (planning to retire 1 yr before full Social Security retirement age).  I have experienced a lot of aging since I reached my 60s and even in the past year I notice a lot less physical endurance.  My hopes are to travel after retirement and that takes a certain level of health.  I do not know how many more years I will feel frisky enough to travel so I don't want to waste another year needlessly waiting for a higher level of assurance if I don't have to.  Especially since I don't depend on having control of my exposure.  I have tried to avoid all exposure but things happen (like my furnace broke and the repair guy was in the house for an hour, and like my coworker slipped on the ice and had to make multiple trips for foot x-ray/support boot/etc).

For me I feel enough encouragement from the results of the 35,000 Americans who got the vaccine last August, and of course millions more being added to their ranks now with phase 1a etc.

I wish I didn't have to wait another 3 to 5 months to get my turn.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

Remy said:


> I don't now really. People are still saying it's a hoax and on a major network YouTube video I watched about cases in California, the comments were awful. People stating it's the same thing every week, over blown, I don't see the evidence, blah blah blah. Really stupid crap.
> 
> As someone who gets inches from people known to have (or soon found to have) Covid 19, I got the vaccine. Second one due in just over a week. I don't have 100% faith in it, but I got it.


Just as with flu shots & other health issues, there is NOTHING wrong with getting the vaccine; that's your choice.
The problem is when people try to convince _others _to make the same choice they made.


----------



## Remy (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> Just as with flu shots & other health issues, there is NOTHING wrong with getting the vaccine; that's your choice.
> The problem is when people try to convince _others _to make the same choice they made.


I'm not trying to convince anyone and it didn't sound like the OP was either. However my post here justified why I got the vaccine. I'm 60 and I get up close and personal with Covid 19. It's my job, I have to do it. I have cats to support.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Many people have mentioned in this forum that they'll *wait *to get the vaccine. Those were the people I was addressing in this particular thread, which is why I used the term vaccine-hesitant rather than vaccine-averse. 

Not judging any position, just trying to understand more by asking some questions. I was wondering, among the people who say they're waiting, what it is they're waiting for: 
More data from the original clinical trials people? 
More people being vaccinated so a wider pool? 
More time to elapse in case there are delayed adverse reactions? 
Something else? 
Some combination of these? 

I probably could have framed my question better, and for that I apologize. 

@Jeni, your points are well made. There are indeed many people who won't get the vaccine because of previous allergic reactions, immunity issues, or other medical issues . Two people very close to me cannot get a vaccine. One because of cancer treatments, the other has had a transplant.

As @Remy said, I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything.   Just trying to understand by asking a question.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> At this point we are dealing with 3000 daily Covid deaths in the US alone.  Throughout the world most countries struggle with overwhelmed hospitals, main street businesses in near wreckage, travel almost nonexistent, children's school experiences that would have been unrecognizable a year ago, and many are largely trapped in our homes.
> 
> What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?
> 
> I ask this question with absolute sincerity.


I have to ask, where did the 3000 daily deaths in the US come from? A quick trip to the calculator shows that to be 1,095,00 deaths per year. Is that how many have died in 2020? (I've been off the grid so I might have missed this news) or is this a 2021 prediction? 
I only ask because this week, I had to bring my wife to a local hospital for a stomach virus. Imagine my surprise when I was confronted with an empty hospital and a skeleton staff, yet even here, I keep hearing hospitals are over run with covid patients.
All that said, I have yet to take any vaccine of any kind for years and I don't expect to in the near future.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 10, 2021)

After researching this vaccine and finding the similarities to the ingredients found in the flu vaccine, and consulting with my infectious disease doctor since I have serious medication allergies, he assured me that I'd be wise to get this one.   I am fine after this first dose and simply have  a little soreness at the injection site since these idiots today bring the needle right to the skin and then push it in.  Awful.  Supposed to do it as though you are throwing a dart.  Fast and clean.  But, anyone with doubts should talk to a trusted physician first in my opinion.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 10, 2021)

I looked on CDC website granted the counts on that day i looked  ended year on december 26th

Estimated population in  2020  US 328,239,523
all deaths including  Covid=                2,902,644
(With covid )                                            301,679
death which patient at least had covid diagnosis even if it was NOT main factor.

the hospitals around me are not overrun and want people to come in for procedures so they do not lay off more medical people.  
 I feel bad for all those areas that are over burdened but tired of people ignoring or assuming it is like that everywhere.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I* have to ask, where did the 3000 daily deaths in the US come from?* A quick trip to the calculator shows that to be 1,095,00 deaths per year. Is that how many have died in 2020? (I've been off the grid so I might have missed this news) or is this a 2021 prediction?
> I only ask because this week, I had to bring my wife to a local hospital for a stomach virus. Imagine my surprise when I was confronted with an empty hospital and a skeleton staff, yet even here, I keep hearing hospitals are over run with covid patients.
> All that said, I have yet to take any vaccine of any kind for years and I don't expect to in the near future.


That's the current rate according to various trackers: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/usa/arkansas/


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2021)

When it comes to vaccinations I always weigh the benefits and risks of having one versus the risk of not having it. 

How great is my personal risk of an adverse reaction to one of the C 19 vaccines compared to my risk of contracting the disease? How would I (and my family) be affected if I were to get COVID? 

Can I help to bring the disease under control, possibly to the point of local elimination if I front up for a jab?

Having considered all of the risks and benefits I will happily front up when the vaccine becomes available in Australia. In the mean time I am co-operating with the latest round of restrictions. 

Some friends of ours are planning a luncheon next weekend. Current rules in Sydney say that a maximum of 5 guests plus the hosts are allowed. That is two less than the number who have been invited. We are waiting to hear whether the restriction will be eased before then. If not, we will cancel or postpone the gettogether. Do we want to live like this indefinitely? I don't know anyone who does. If the rate of vaccination is high enough we won't have to.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> So would you guess 3 months, 6 months, a year, 3 years?  Not trying to pin you down, just trying to get a sense of where you're at.


70,000 people in the Covid vaccine trial. Only half got the vaccine. That's 35,000 people. No serious side effects?
Sounds good right?

Anaphylactic shock is serious, 1 death so far that we know of?

The current 2020 world population is *7.8 billion*. 

The US just over *331 million* people. 
It takes years to study a vaccines effects. 

35,000 people out of just the US population isn't enough to know how it will effect some people in 3, 6 months, 1, 2, 5 or ten years. 
When 165 million in the US have received the vaccine and had extremely few serious side effects, I'll get the vaccine.

I know the world is in a dire situation and understand the rushed vaccine. That's fine for those who wish to take it asap. I personally am in no rush to get a rushed vaccine.

I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

We are absolutely right to want and expect the great majority of other people we are living among to get the vaccine. Until a certain number do, there will be no herd immunity, and while those of us who get the vaccine asap will be (mostly) protected, there will be lots of risk to everyone else, and even a little bit of risk to us. The vaccine is about 95% effective, which still leaves a small window for that miserable killer of a disease to infect us.  Which means there will be that much more of the virus floating around in the air we breathe.

Medical experts are giving us every reassurance possible that this vaccine is safe, at least as safe as all the other vaccines and medications we take. Without the vaccine, more people are dying of the disease EVERY DAY than the number killed on 9/11. And that's an acceptable risk, while some of us are fanning ourselves and clutching our pearls, still "not sure" we feel safe taking it?  Has anyone even heard of a single fatality due to taking this vaccine?

So the hospitals are overrun and actually turning away patients, including patients with other serious diseases who can't be treated because there are no beds for them?  Some hospitals are using triage when deciding whether or not to admit patients. And our economy is in a shambles?  And we're willing to let this happen because a certain period of time must be reached before we, in our ignorance, have decided is "sufficient" to prove the vaccine is safe?

I can't be that kind or tolerant of that kind of thinking. I think it is due to one of these causes:

1. Phobias of vaccines, or needles, or both
2. Following advice from non-scientists who literally don't know what they are talking about
3. For some, their religion prevents them from following modern medical science
4. Illogical fears that all those doctors and medical researchers are out to get them
5. Paranoia, in some cases

None of this would bother me or be any of my business, except that the vaccine-hesitant can do some real harm if there are enough of them. Fortunately, there probably aren't. Most people are desperately anxious to receive the vaccine, the sooner the better, especially the "older" segment who have a target on our backs. 

So I fervently hope and believe that science will prevail, and we will not be dragged into the dark ages.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> 70,000 people in the Covid vaccine trial. Only half got the vaccine. That's 35,000 people. No serious side effects?
> Sounds good right?
> 
> Anaphylactic shock is serious, 1 death so far that we know of?
> ...


Yes, thank you, it does.  I appreciate the clear explanation and can certainly understand why you would wait.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?
> 
> I ask this question with absolute sincerity.


The intended audience is(are?) the vaccine-hesitant, I'm not really in that group but as I've already had Covid 19 I'm in no huge rush for the vaccine, at least for the several months that I still have Covid anti-bodies in my system.      Of course now we have several Covid  mutations now in the wild...gosh, something to occupy 2021 with.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Of course now we have several Covid mutations now in the wild...gosh, something to occupy 2021 with.


Isn't that the truth!!!


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2021)

Dr. Sanjay Gupta was telling people about his experience with the Pfizer vaccine last night. He got his second dose yesterday. BUT he said that even after getting the two doses of the vaccine the vaccinated person can still transmit the disease to others and must continue masking and social distancing etc.   

I, personally, found this very discouraging. So a person who gets vaccinated becomes like a person who is asymptomatic. Kinda like - ME. I cannot see how this is going to help rid the world of covid so enlighten me please if you have the answer.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> The intended audience is(are?) the vaccine-hesitant, I'm not really in that group but as I've already had Covid 19 I'm in no huge rush for the vaccine, at least for the several months that I still have Covid anti-bodies in my system.      Of course now we have several Covid  mutations now in the wild...gosh, something to occupy 2021 with.


That doesn't necessarily mean you have no immunity to the mutations.  I'm sure there have been many mutations of the flu virus in the past 38 years & I haven't had any flu since then - with constant exposure.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2021)

I find it a hard decision to make whether to get the vaccination or not, but thinking about all my nephew has been going through after contracting the virus, I most likely will get the vaccination.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Please don't put words in my mouth or presume motives in my post.  I'm implying nothing about anyone's intelligence, merely asking some questions to gain a better understanding of where people are and why they're hesitant.


You already know why people are hesitant.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> We are absolutely right to want and expect the great majority of other people we are living among to get the vaccine. Until a certain number do, there will be no herd immunity, and while those of us who get the vaccine asap will be (mostly) protected, there will be lots of risk to everyone else, and even a little bit of risk to us. The vaccine is about 95% effective, which still leaves a small window for that miserable killer of a disease to infect us.  Which means there will be that much more of the virus floating around in the air we breathe.
> 
> Medical experts are giving us every reassurance possible that this vaccine is safe, at least as safe as all the other vaccines and medications we take. Without the vaccine, more people are dying of the disease EVERY DAY than the number killed on 9/11. And that's an acceptable risk, while some of us are fanning ourselves and clutching our pearls, still "not sure" we feel safe taking it?  Has anyone even heard of a single fatality due to taking this vaccine?
> 
> ...


"Medical experts are giving us every reassurance possible that this vaccine is safe, at least as safe as all the other vaccines and medications we take."

*Medical experts have been wrong before, they can't be sure this vaccine is as safe as other vaccines as this vaccine hasn't been through the trial period other vaccines have been.*

"while some of us are fanning ourselves and clutching our pearls, still "not sure" we feel safe taking it? Has anyone even heard of a single fatality due to taking this vaccine?"

*Yes here's an article about a death. But....I'm still trying to figure out exactly where my "pearls" are, so I'll just post the link.*

https://local12.com/news/nation-wor...-cincinnati-gregory-michael-miami-beach-sinai

"And we're willing to let this happen because a certain period of time must be reached before we, in our ignorance, have decided is "sufficient" to prove the vaccine is safe?"

*So now your calling those who wish to wait, ignorant. I respect your choice to have this vaccine, to bad you can not respect others others for their choice to wait a while.*

"I can't be that kind or tolerant of that kind of thinking. I think it is due to one of these causes:

1. Phobias of vaccines, or needles, or both

*Nope, I've had vaccines before and shots and blood drawn and have given blood.*

2. Following advice from non-scientists who literally don't know what they are talking about

*I haven't been advised by anyone, just read articles and make my decisions based on the available information.*

3. For some, their religion prevents them from following modern medical science

*N/A*

4. Illogical fears that all those doctors and medical researchers are out to get them

*I like my Doctors. I respect the research when something has been fully researched and double checked.*

5. Paranoia, in some cases."

*None here, but its possible of others being paranoid.

You see, you can't lump everyone into your scenarios.
Your grasping at straws to point a finger at those who are going to wait to get this vaccine.*


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> At this point we are dealing with 3000 daily Covid deaths in the US alone.  Throughout the world most countries struggle with overwhelmed hospitals, main street businesses in near wreckage, travel almost nonexistent, children's school experiences that would have been unrecognizable a year ago, and many are largely trapped in our homes.
> 
> What specifically or roughly how long will it take for the vaccine-hestitant to decide that the risk is worth the benefits?
> 
> I ask this question with absolute sincerity.


i was going to wait but everyone around me was getting covid so i decided to take the chance. i go in for my 2nd dose tomorrow. i will write down all of my experience from both doses in my diary.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2021)

"And our economy is in a shambles? And we're willing to let this happen because a certain period of time must be reached before we, in our ignorance, have decided is "sufficient" to prove the vaccine is safe?"


Sunny said:


> We are absolutely right to want and expect the great majority of other people we are living among to get the vaccine. Until a certain number do, there will be no herd immunity, and while those of us who get the vaccine asap will be (mostly) protected, there will be lots of risk to everyone else, and even a little bit of risk to us. The vaccine is about 95% effective, which still leaves a small window for that miserable killer of a disease to infect us.  Which means there will be that much more of the virus floating around in the air we breathe.
> 
> Medical experts are giving us every reassurance possible that this vaccine is safe, at least as safe as all the other vaccines and medications we take. Without the vaccine, more people are dying of the disease EVERY DAY than the number killed on 9/11. And that's an acceptable risk, while some of us are fanning ourselves and clutching our pearls, still "not sure" we feel safe taking it?  Has anyone even heard of a single fatality due to taking this vaccine?
> 
> ...


Of course you can't be "Kind or tolerant."  No controller can.  They also can't respect anyone who doesn't agree with them.
Sometimes, they even resort to calling others "Ignorant" to raise their own low self esteem.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Many people have mentioned in this forum that they'll *wait *to get the vaccine. Those were the people I was addressing in this particular thread, which is why I used the term vaccine-hesitant rather than vaccine-averse.
> 
> Not judging any position, just trying to understand more by asking some questions. I was wondering, among the people who say they're waiting, what it is they're waiting for:
> More data from the original clinical trials people?
> ...


For me, a wider pool of the population vaccinated (for sure), in conjunction with a review of long-term adverse side-effects.

The development process of the vaccines being offered was expedited far beyond my comfort level.

As it stands, not only do I lack faith in the vaccines actually working, I question and fear any/all life-changing or even life-ending complications as a result of have the vaccinations.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 10, 2021)

Sunny said:


> We are absolutely right to want and expect the great majority of other people we are living among to get the vaccine. Until a certain number do, there will be no herd immunity, and while those of us who get the vaccine asap will be (mostly) protected, there will be lots of risk to everyone else, and even a little bit of risk to us. The vaccine is about 95% effective, which still leaves a small window for that miserable killer of a disease to infect us.  Which means there will be that much more of the virus floating around in the air we breathe.
> 
> Medical experts are giving us every reassurance possible that this vaccine is safe, at least as safe as all the other vaccines and medications we take. Without the vaccine, more people are dying of the disease EVERY DAY than the number killed on 9/11. And that's an acceptable risk, while some of us are fanning ourselves and clutching our pearls, still "not sure" we feel safe taking it?  Has anyone even heard of a single fatality due to taking this vaccine?
> 
> ...


Boy, Sunny, I don't know where it all went so wrong, but when I first became a member here, you were a member I looked up to, a member I appreciated and respected for what you had to say, but as of late I don't know what's gotten into you. 

Seems you feel slighted over other peoples choices when they don't align with yours, and rather than be accepting of other peoples beliefs, their rights, their comfort levels (or lack thereof) relative to the vaccines, you lash out with anger, frustration, and negative words.

For me, as to my stance on not being willing to receive the vaccine, #2 in your posts sums it up best.

When the world has doctors and scientists who don't even know what they are talking about related to, then that for me is more than grounds enough to say, _no thank you_.

I am at a loss as to understand why anyone would be taken aback by that. It's my personal freedom to so choose what I want and when I want it, why is that so difficult for some to understand?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 10, 2021)

win231 said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean you have no immunity to the mutations.


Nope, it surely doesn't.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 10, 2021)

I remain hesitant for one main reason-by rushing these vaccines onto the market no one knows-and the drug companies have ensured they cannot be sued-if there will be long term adverse health effects.Because those taking part in the trials have not undergone the usual several years of observation.Folk seem inclined to ignore that fact.
Here in Britain some Pensioners are refusing the Pfizer vaccine-as a result of the reporting of anaphylactic reactions.I am inclined to ask for one of the other two.
Despite my reservations I am inclined to be vaccinated because I want my life back while I am still sane 
enough to enjoy it.
But here in Wales our First Minister has informed us vaccination is not a sprint.Much to the populations disgust.


----------



## old medic (Jan 11, 2021)

Well Star, Add this story to your why not side....
Co Workers wife had symptoms, and tested positive... quarantined at home and dealt with only minor symptoms for a few days.
She would be in the high risk group, overweight diabetic with 2 heart attacks....
Since she works in healthcare she got vaccinated in the 1st go around.....
Found out last night she majorly ill and has tested positive again....

Her husband.... still has always tested negative, and refusing the vaccine.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 11, 2021)

I will get the vaccine as soon as I can.  I will probably wear the masks when I go out for a long, long time.  I don't go out much anyway so that will not be a problem.  And any one coming into my house will be wearing a mask or they can stay home.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

Becky, your answers to me are non-answers. You are awfully defensive, although no one is attacking you personally.  I never said all those reasons for being vaccine-averse applied to you, or that ALL those reasons apply to any one person. They were suggested as SOME of the reasons that people are shilly-shallying around, delaying, fussing, worrying, denying, etc.  No one was talking about you.

If there was one death due to the vaccine, I stand corrected. So that's one, versus 1,926,625 due to the disease.  I'll take those odds.
​


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 11, 2021)

Now. I want it now. I don’t care about the “risk.”  When I had my cataract surgery there was a genuine risk. I did it anyway. Literally changed my life. My life, for the past year, has been on hold. I’d rather die than go on like this. But some of y’all don’t seem to have much of a life so feel free to remain in hiding. Me? I’ll take the vaccine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2021)

I'll take the vaccine when it becomes available to me.

Based on my personal medical history/experience I have no fears that the vaccine will do any harm.

The biggest reservation that I have is that it may not be as effective as advertised.

IMO even if the vaccine is fifty percent effective it will still have a huge impact on our ability to control the virus and get things back to normal.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Becky, your answers to me are non-answers. You are awfully defensive, although no one is attacking you personally.  I never said all those reasons for being vaccine-averse applied to you, or that ALL those reasons apply to any one person. They were suggested as SOME of the reasons that people are shilly-shallying around, delaying, fussing, worrying, denying, etc.  No one was talking about you.
> 
> If there was one death due to the vaccine, I stand corrected. So that's one, versus 1,926,625 due to the disease.  I'll take those


It doesn't matter who your comments where directed to, I didn't take them personally, I simply replied my own thoughts about them, regarding myself and others who wish to wait to get the vaccine.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 11, 2021)

StarSong said:


> So would you guess 3 months, 6 months, a year, 3 years?  Not trying to pin you down, just trying to get a sense of where you're at.


I'm kind of waiting but really I'm not that concerned with short term side effects I'm more concerned with long term effects which could be 10 years or so, so there's no way I can wait that long.


----------

